# Neues Netzteil muss her



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte jeden hier erstmal herzlich begrüßen.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Bei mir ist jetzt das zweite Mal mein Netzteil flöten gegangen.
Beim 1. Mal haben die(wo ich das geholt habe) einfach umgetauscht mit dem selben Netzteil.
binnen 2-3 Monaten ist es jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass mein Pc nicht angeht und zuvor,
beim Zocken, einfach abgeschmiert ist.

Mein voriges Netzteil war:
920 Watt MS-TECH MS-N920-VAL-CM - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Es hat extra soviel Watt, da ich viele Komponenten im Rechner habe.

CPU: Intel I7-4930K + Enermax TB Lüfter
Motherboard: GA-X79-UD3
RAM: G-Skill 16GB 1866Hz
Grafikkarten: 2 x 280X von Gigabyte (Windforce 3X)
eine PCI_Steckkarte für 4 x USB3
vorne und hinten LED Gehäuselüfter

Ich habe nun vor, mir mein Geld wiedergeben zu lassen um mir dann ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, welches etwas teurer ist.
Nämlich dieses hier von Be Quiet!

700 Watt be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 80x Bronze 7 Netzteil - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Jetzt ist an euch meine Frage, reicht das Netzteil aus, um meinen PC gut zu versorgen oder ist das Netzteil nicht ausreichend mit 700Watt
je 18A auf der 12V Schiene??
Soweit ich weiß frisst eine meiner Grafikkarten unter Volllast 350-370Watt und bei Battlefield4 in 3D (habe einen ASUS 3D Monitor)
kommt da schon ein Leistungshunger auf, auch trotz CrossfireX.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Christopher


----------



## Oromis16 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich würde eher das hier nehmen: be quiet! Pure Power L8 700W ATX 2.4 (BN225) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Das ist n bischen hochwertiger.
Beide können aber dein System ausreichend befeuern

Edit:
keinnicks Vorschlag hat auch was, hängt davon ab wie viel du ausgeben willst. Das P10 ist leiser, effizienter und man kann damit die Kabel besser ordnen, kostet allerdings auch deutlich mehr


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2014)

Für Crossfire würde ich ein P10 nehmen. Das hier z. B.: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Februar 2014)

Das ein Netzteil von MS-Tech Probleme macht ist nichts neues, das sind so mit die schlechtesten Netzteile die man kaufen kann.
Also wenn man schon solche Hardware kauft sollte man mit dem Netzteil am wenigsten sparen, das ist das wichtigste am ganzen Rechner und meistens hat man es auch länger in Gebrauch als den Rest.

Ich würde dieses
700 Watt be quiet! StraightPower E9-700Watt 80Plus Gold Netzteil - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

oder besser gleich das P10 nehmen:
750Watt Netzteil be quiet! P10 DarkPower Pro 80Plus Gold - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Allein schon wegen der besseren Garantie.


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Hi und danke für die Antworten.
Das Pro 10 ist mir leider zu teuer ich mag nicht mehr als 90 Euro ausgeben.
Das L8 ist Single Rail und darüber hab ich schon einiges gehört, was nicht so toll ist.
z.B. sagt Intel einen maximal-Strom von max. 20 Ampere pro Leitung
und da ist das höchste 35A.
Also kann das Netzteil, System Power 7 wirklich mein System gut versorgen? Ist da noch Platz für Übertraktung
oder einer neuen Festplatte?
Weil ich ja jetzt von 920Watt auf 700 gehe. Klar der hat ein 80+ Silber Wirkungsgrad und geht sehr nahe an Gold ran,
aber 229Watt ist doch schon ein Unterschied oder?


----------



## eRaTitan (16. Februar 2014)

Wie *keinnick* schon sagte 
Nehme dass Be Quiet P10!

*Edit:* Man sollte nie am Netzteil sparen!


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich das tun^^
Aber ich könnte das P10 erst in zwei Monaten bezahlen können.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Christopher25 schrieb:


> Hi und danke für die Antworten.
> Das Pro 10 ist mir leider zu teuer ich mag nicht mehr als 90 Euro ausgeben.
> Das L8 ist Single Rail und darüber hab ich schon einiges gehört, was nicht so toll ist.
> z.B. sagt Intel einen maximal-Strom von max. 20 Ampere pro Leitung
> ...


 
Hier liegt aber so einiges im Argen Oo

Das L8 ist nicht Single Rail! Das Netzteil besitzt zwei Rails und ist daher ein Multi-Rail Netzteil! Was du meinst ist das Power-Zone, das besitzt nur eine Rail.

Dein PC mit den zwei R9 280X und den ganzen Kleinkram wird vermutlich um die 600Watt brauchen, auf keinen Fall mehr. Das MS-Tech mit 920Watt besitzt auf keinen Fall diese Leistung sondern wird vermutlich nach ca. 650Watt einfach abschalten, weil sich im Inneren des Netzteils nur Schrott befindet(bei dem Preis ja auch kein Wunder).

Du brauchst also was vernünftiges. Das Be Quiet! S7, L8 und E9 sind ungeeignet für einen PC mit zwei Grafikkarten da diese Gruppenreguliert sind und im Crossloadverhalten eine schlechte Figur machen. Für dich kommt nur das P10 in Frage:
Produktvergleich Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Netzteil von Enermax ist ähnlich gut, es befindet sich grade im Abverkauf und ist daher besonders günstig.


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Februar 2014)

Dann schick das jetzige Netzteil ein, lass dir das Geld wiedergeben und spar solange, das Teil kaufst du dir einmal und hast die nächsten Jahre ruhe und wenn nicht hast du die Top Garantie von be Quite!.

Also ich würde mir nicht so einen Kompromiss als Netzteil in so ein System stecken, da hät ich eher auf 8 von den 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher verzichtet oder eben einen Nummer kleineren Prozessor/MoBo (die auch nicht langsamer wären...) gekauft, statt nun kein Geld für das richtige Netzteil zu haben.


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Warum ist denn das S7 SLI und Crossfire Zertifiziert ?

Ich muss das System ja nicht übertakten und ne neue Festplatte ist eig auch nicht nötig.
(externe Festplatte 4TB)


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. Februar 2014)

S2011 und am Netzteil knausern


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Schau hier:
Be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
Das ist jetzt natürlich ein kleineres Netzteil als du brauchst, ist von der Technik her ähnlich. Jetzt klick in der Liste mal die beiden S7, die L8 und das E9 an und dann vergleiche es mit dem P10. Wie du siehst liegen alle günstigen Netzteile beim Crossloadverhalten nur noch knapp im zulässigen Bereich. Das ist für Systeme mit nur einer Grafikkarte unerheblich, aber mit zwei Grafikkarten kommt es genau zu diesem Verhalten. Aus diesem Grund sind auch alle S7, L8 und E9 ab 550W aufwärts unnötig.

Und ganz ehrlich, du hast extrem viel Geld für deinen PC ausgegeben, warum knauserst du dann bei dem Netzteil?


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

ich benutze den PC auch für meine Arbeit, zwei Monate zu warten kann ich nicht tun.
Deswegen wollte ich konkret fragen, ob das Netzteil, welches in meinem Preislich möglichen
ist und aufjedenfall besser ist als mein altes, von der Leistung her ausreicht. Klar
benutze ich das auch privat zum zocken, aber ich hab bei Be Quiet gelesen,
dass das CrossfireX Zertifiziert ist und dann gehe ich doch davon aus, dass der mein System schafft oder?

Ich knauere eig. nicht am Geld beim Netzteil, aber ich habe mich im moment etwas verschuldet 
und kann deshalb erst nach zwei Monaten das Geld auftreiben für den P10 aber
dies ist leider durch meine Arbeit nicht Möglich.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich sag es mal so, auf den Verpackungen von Grafikkarten steht auch min.  600W Netzteil drauf, aber die gehen auch von Chinelischen  Feuerwerkskörpern aus die irgendwann verpuffen. 

Beim nächsten  Gewitter rennt die Kiste auf Vollast dahin, es donnert und blitzt, es  macht nen Krach und alles ist hin... Dann wünschte man sich man hätte  lieber für´s Netzteil mehr ausgegeben. Es kommt nicht immer auf die Watt an, sondern auf die  Qualität. Ein billiges 900W Netzteil sieht selbst gegen ein gutes 560W  Netzteil alt aus.

Und mal so nebenbei:

Die R9-280X hat eine TDP von ~190W, sagen wir 200W. Jetzt nimmt man das *2 und hat 400W. Der i7-4930k hat 130W TDP. Das wären also 530W und mit dem MB, HDD, Lüfter, etc... kommt man auf 580W. Rechnen wir jetzt 150W für eine starke übertaktung drauf, kommt man auf 730W.


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du unbedingt sparen willst wäre vielleicht noch das FSP Aurum Gold 700 was für dich, ist nicht so leise wie die be Quite! Netzteile, aber ist die Basis von dem be Quite! E9 mit 700 Watt, kostet aber wesentlich weniger.

Zu der Sache mit dem Crossload ist mir persönlich bewusst, ich habe aber diesbezüglich bisher wenig beschwerden darüber gehört und die Mischung aus E9/E8 und Multi GPU ist nicht grade selten, sollte es da ernsthafte probleme geben, würde man davon regelmäßig hören.

(so oder so, ich würde trotzdem warten und das P10 kaufen...oder 8 GB RAM vorrübergehend verkaufen oder was weiß ich...^^)


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn das System Power 7 ausreicht kann ich mir in 2-3 Monaten immernoch das P10 holen.
Ich kann wie gesagt nicht warten. Und 8GB rausnehmen möchte ich sehr ungern, weil ich mir 
die vor kurzem erst geholt habe.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du sowieso kein Geld für ein teures Netzteil hast, dann kannst du dir das S7 für den Übergang holen. Funktionieren wird es, aber als Dauerlösung darfst du das nicht ansehen.


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Hier steht, man sollte mindestens 750Watt für 2x 280X haben

Gigabyte Radeon R9-280X WindForce OC review - Hardware setup | Power consumption

da steht bei den Messungen, 254Watt je Karte.
Was sind dann also die 190Watt TDP bei der Grafikkartenbeschreibung?


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Februar 2014)

Ich bin ziemlich fest davon überzeugt das ein wertiges Netzteil mit 700-750 Watt reicht für das System.

Und selbst wenn nicht, heißt das nicht im Umkehrschluss, du musst so oder so mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen, weil 700 Watt nicht reichen?
Dann warte halt und kauf DIR das Netzteil, von dem DU denkst das es genug Leistung hat.



Dein S7 700 Watt Netzteil hat mehr Leistung als dein altes, kommt vermutlich damit zurecht, damit ist deine Frage eigentlich beantwortet. Kaufen würd ichs trotzdem nicht.
Aber du hast dir das Teil in den Kopf gesetzt, dann kaufs dir eben. Ich weiß nur nicht warum du dann uns fragst.^^ 


TDP ist die Wärmeabgabe die maximal auftreten kann und abgeführt werden muss, die Leistungsaufnahme ist meist um etwa 20% höher als der TDP Wert, aber das ist nur über den Daumen gepeilt, dafür gibt es keine Formel. Siehe auch hier: Thermal Design Power


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Christopher25 schrieb:


> Hier steht, man sollte mindestens 750Watt für 2x 280X haben
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon R9-280X WindForce OC review - Hardware setup | Power consumption
> 
> ...


Hier:
AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
Das sind die Werte für den gesamten PC! Ein PC mit einer R9 280X liegt dann bei knapp 350Watt bei Spielen, mit einer zweiten kommst du also nie über 700W!


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf?
Haben die mit beschissenen Netzteilen gemessen??

Wie viel zieht denn der Ram?


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. Februar 2014)

Christopher25 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Haben die mit beschissenen Netzteilen gemessen??
> 
> Wie viel zieht denn der Ram?


 
Mit einem schlechten Netzteil verbraucht der PC mehr und nicht weniger -.-

Rund 3W pro Riegel.


----------



## Christopher25 (16. Februar 2014)

ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Ich werde mir dann den System Power 7 für eine Zwischenlösung holen.
Und mir dann bei Gelegenheit ein P10 holen.

MfG,

Christopher


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2014)

Christopher25 schrieb:


> Weil ich ja jetzt von 920Watt auf 700 gehe. (...)
> aber 229Watt ist doch schon ein Unterschied oder?


 Nein, tust du nicht. Und es sind auch nicht 229W Unterschied.
Auf dem billigst MS-Tech Teil, was du dir da angetan hast, steht nur 920W drauf, drin steckt weitaus weniger.

Aber überlege einfach mal, wie es sein kann, dass ein Hersteller ein 920W Netzteil für 55€ hin bekommt, wen die nächst besten Markengeräte bei 80€ liegen (Lepa B800W, Aerocool Strike X, XFX Pro Serioes Full Wired), die dann aber auch nur 800 bis 850W haben.

RICHTIG: Geht nicht. Bei einem Netzteil ist der größte Teil des Preises die Kosten zur Herstellung. ALLE Geräte gleicher Qualität kosten auch ungefähr das gleiche, bei allen Herstellern.


Und ganz ab davon:
Du kaufst dir einen 500€ Prozessor. Ein 200€ Board. Gibst über 500€ für Grafikkarten aus. Und jetzt kommt dazu ein NoName Schrott teil?
Bzw du erzähläst uns hier jetzt, dass du nicht 150€ fürn Netzteil übrig hast?! RLY?!

Sorry, aber mir fehlen echt die Worte, wie man bei SO einem Rechner SO SEHR am Netzteil sparen kann...


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn dir das P10 zu teuer ist dann nimm das Revolution.
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (16. Februar 2014)

Das Revolution ist top: Gute Bestückung, moderne Technik, leise und dann auch noch günstig, weil es im Abverkauf ist


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Christopher25,

eines vorab, dass System Power Netzteil ist im Grunde nicht für den Retail-Markt gedacht, sondern für große Systemhäuser.

Anhand deiner Komponenten würde ich eher zu einem 750 Watt Netzteil raten, da ich davon ausgehe, dass du deinem System über längere Zeit hohe Lasten abverlangst.

Den Bedarf deines Systems kannst du auch mit unserem PSU Kalkulator berechnen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Christopher25,



> Das L8 ist Single Rail


Das stimmt so nicht, denn das L8 hat 2 12V Rails.



> z.B. sagt Intel einen maximal-Strom von max. 20 Ampere pro Leitung
> und da ist das höchste 35A.



Alle unsere Netzteile entsprechen der aktuellen INTEL® Spezifikation.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn das L8 hat 2 12V Rails.


 
Basiert das L8 nicht zum Teil auf dem P6?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Basiert das L8 nicht zum Teil auf dem P6?


 Wo hast du diesen Unsinn her?!

Das P6 stammt von Topower, das L8 von HEC. Das einzige, was sie gemein haben ist, dass die Kühler beim L8 und P6 ähnlich ausschauen und dass beide Double Forward Group Regulated sind. Und dass sie 2 Rails haben. Das war es aber auch schon. Ansonsten haben die so viel gemeinsam wie 'nen Apfel und 'ne Birne - gar nix.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo hast du diesen Unsinn her?!
> 
> Das P6 stammt von Topower, das L8 von HEC. Das einzige, was sie gemein haben ist, dass die Kühler beim L8 und P6 ähnlich ausschauen und dass beide Double Forward Group Regulated sind. Und dass sie 2 Rails haben. Das war es aber auch schon. Ansonsten haben die so viel gemeinsam wie 'nen Apfel und 'ne Birne - gar nix.


 
Ich weiß nicht wo ich das mal aufgeschnappt habe 
Nagut jetzt weiß ich bescheid. Danke


----------



## mistermeister (2. August 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Wie *keinnick* schon sagte
> Nehme dass Be Quiet P10!
> 
> *Edit:* Man sollte nie am Netzteil sparen!


 

Der Meinung bin ich auch, habe zwar kein SLI/Crossfire aber auch ein P10...
Noch bin ich zwar der Meinung Qulität gekauft zu haben, aber bei meinm Glück wirds wohl nicht lange dauern bis mir das Teil um die Ohren fliegt


----------

